
Marching Towards Zero Waste - waterwhizzy
https://aishwaryabhargav.com/2020/09/15/marching-towards-zero-waste/
======
nikos_bosse
I like the idea, but would say there still is a giant step missing towards
zero waste, given that a lot of waste comes from private households and that
at least half of the food is wasted along the supply chain.

~~~
waterwhizzy
Hi, Thanks for reading my post. I would like to clarify that we have two
different distinction when it comes to wastage. One is the 'food wastage'
(that I talk about) which happens at the end of the food chain. Second is the
'food loss' that you mentioned above (supply chain wastage)

My major focus was on the food wastage in restaurants/cafes. I hope this
clarifies. Thank you.

